# Eukanuba dog food



## Carol_Mackey (Apr 30, 2009)

How much do you feed a Britteny Spaniel female that is one year old and two months we are confused on the amount and how many times a day.


----------



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

Carol, 

I'd recommend that you ask this question in the forum: www.dogfoodchat.com/forum/

They will be able to help you out!


----------



## CRYSTAL (Jul 12, 2009)

I HAVE A YORKIE SHE IS 7 MONTHS I HAVE HER ON THE SMALL BREED PETITE RACE FOOD BY EUKANUBA PUPPY I WAS PLANING TO KEEP HER ON THIS BRAND AND MOVE HER UP TO THE YORKIE ADULT WHEN SHE TURNS ONE I REALLY WANT THE BEST FOOD I CAN PROVIDE FOR HER IS THIS THE BEST FOOD FOR HER PLEASE HELP I TRY TO BE THE BEST DOG OWNER I CAN I JUST FEEL SO BAD TO THINK I COULD BE GIVING HER ONE OF THE WORST FOODS OUT THERE


----------



## Yvonne1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Could you review Eukanuba Naturally Wild?


----------



## dave2 (Jul 22, 2009)

eukanuba is, in my opinion, a food that is not worth the money. if you want poor ingredients then buy a cheaper food like iams or pedigree. people tend to think that eukanuba is a high quality food just because of the advertising and time on the market.
as for the naturally wild line of eukanuba, it really isn't that bad. it has no corn or wheat gluten and no by-prodcuts which is more than what the other eukanuba foods can say. so overall naturally wild would be a fine food to give your dog.
but as always, do more research into your dog's breed and specific needs (allergies, etc.)


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is really a bad product and you need to read whats in it and get educated. The following is in one of the products this company makes and all 4 are low grade. Brewers rice is as bad as it gets.


2.Chicken By-Products
3.Corn Meal
4.Ground Whole Sorghum
5.Brewers Rice


----------



## Breanna (Nov 7, 2009)

Carol,

It really doesn't matter her age, just how much she weighs. I recommend you ask your vet. Cyrstal,

I personnaly have researched Eukanuba, and, I have found it is my second favorite dog food, after SolidGold. I would recommend it for your Yorksire Terrier.

Yvonne,

I don't think you can! LOL!! I mean, Eukanuba's Naturally Wild is pretty clean. I have researched all kinds of their food, and, I have found it pretty good compared to others, like Ol'Roy, Hill's, Purina, Nutro, and many more. I say this from me having already researched this food, or I would not offer advice.


----------



## Fay1 (Jan 27, 2010)

To Yvonne I am a dog nutritionist for the pet chain I work for and I would be delighted to review Eukanuba Naturally Wild, I will rate the Venison one but the others are on the same level.
Venison, Potato, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Meal, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Brewers Dried Yeast, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Rosemary Extract.

Venison wouldn’t really be the first ingredient because it is weighed before the water is removed. Since it is about 80% water it should really be down further on the list. Making Potatoes the Main ingredient And those are a good source of starch and some protein. Then we have grains, at least the Sorghum and Barley are “better” grains, the brewers’ rice is just empty filler. Chicken meal is good protein and at least it is in the first five ingredients, it comes at the end which means it makes up a fairly small portion of the food. Fish meal is a good protein but I cannot find anywhere on their website stating that their fish is Ethoxiquin free, Ethoxiquin is a preservative that is added to fish frequently and is banned in several countries because it is thought to increase your risk of cancer. I’m not saying that it has it in it, but normally when a company does not use it the make sure you know it. Dried egg product is another good protein source but it is now so far down the list it really doesn’t make a difference. Chicken Fat adds to it its fat content and adds to the flavor. Now we’re down to the small stuff so I’ll point out the good and the bad. Beet pulp is another empty filler that some dogs are very sensitive to. Fish oil is good because it will give it extra fatty acids. I love the fact that they are using natural preservatives instead of BHA or BHT. The Rosemary Extract may trigger seizures in dog with Epilepsy

In my Opinion this is a decent dog food, not the worst but not the best either. I hope this helped if you have any more questions E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Fay I totally disagree. This is whats in the top 5 of thier large breed puppy, which is what my dog is. Drop the chicken to No 5 and CORN is no.1, I just can't seeing it getting much worse, sorghum would be No. 2 which is a very low rated grain, No.3 would be By products what a laugh by products, Brewers rice is now No.4 another very low quaility grain. With all due respect, this is a very very low grade dog food in my book and really grain heavy. I would expect to see alot of problems with a dog that was on this diet for a long time.

1.Chicken
2.""Corn Meal""
3.Ground Whole Grain "Sorghum"
4.Chicken "By-Products"
5."Brewers Rice"

Try one of these products instead

Artemis
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon
Evo
Innova
Instrinct
Orijen*****
Taste of the Wild****
Wellness
Acana***
Fromm**
Merrick
Canidae*
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold**
Pinnacle
Timberwolf**
Blue Buffalo**
Halo
Natural Balance*
California Natural***


----------



## Fay1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jess, I agree with you that the vast majority of Eukanuba foods are very poor quality foods. I was reviewing specifically the Naturally wild New Zealand Vanison and Potato formula which is better than (not by a great amount) the other types of Eukanuba. I never recommend feeding Eukanuba but someone wanted a review.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is some info on this product and it doesn't surprise me.

•In March 2007, the most lethal pet food in history was the subject of the largest recall ever. Menu Foods recalled more than 100 brands including Iams, Eukanuba, Hill’s Science Diet, Purina Mighty Dog, and many store brands including Wal-Mart’s. Thousands of pets were sickened (the FDA received more than 17,000 reports) and an estimated 20% died from acute renal failure caused by the food. Cats were more frequently and more severely affected than dogs. The toxin was initially believed to be a pesticide, the rat poison “aminopterin” in one of the ingredients. In April, scientists discovered high levels of melamine, a chemical used in plastics and fertilizers, in wheat gluten and rice protein concentrate imported from China. The melamine had been purposefully added to the ingredients to falsely boost their protein content. Subsequent tests revealed that the melamine-tainted ingredients had also been used in feed for cows, pigs, and chickens and thousands of animals were quarantined and destroyed. In early May, scientists identified the cause of the rapid onset kidney disease that had appeared in dogs and cats as a reaction caused by the combination of melamine and cyanuric acid, both unauthorized chemicals. The fallout from this recall is ongoing as of May 2007 so


----------



## Val1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, our family labrador retriever died of kidney disease a year ago. She had been fed Eukanuba her entire life (she was 9 when she died). I have absolutely no proof that Eukanuba is the one to blame but after doing research on the product I found there were many bad reviews on it. 

It's really upsetting that I didn't take the time to do the proper research beforehand but I really think she would have lived a longer, healthier life on a better diet.


----------



## Kathy_Bates (Feb 25, 2010)

My dog has been eating Eucknuba Adult Small Bite Maintenance dry dog food for quite some time. A couple months ago he started having an upset stomach and vomiting. His stools have also been very runny. Could there be something in the dog food that has caused these changes? Sometimes he goes for a couple days without being sick, but them he throws up a short time after having eaten this particular dog food. I realize there was a recall at one point but has the food on the store shelves been changed and no longer cause dogs to get sick? We are taking him to our Vet this coming weekend to have a thorough check up. Let me know if there's something we should know and if we should stop feeding this particular dog food to our dogs. Thanks.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

YES, THIS IS TERRIBLE DOG FOOD, ALL THIS CRAP IS BAD FOR DOGS!!! See my post above......

1.Chicken, OK
2.”"Corn Meal”" BAD
3.Ground Whole Grain “Sorghum” BAD
4.Chicken “By-Products” BAD
5.”Brewers Rice” BAD


----------



## J_Elliot (Mar 17, 2010)

Like Kathy Bates message above, I think something wrong with last bag of food we got of this for our puppy. This was what he had for some time with seemingly no problems until a new bag we started at end of February. We're switching now to one of the 'whole' food types (California Natural) as I'm concerned about ingredient as well as quality of this one.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Good choice, you should look at all their products. They are one of the really great dog food companies in business today. And you can depend on them to take care of your dog, food and treat wise.

http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## luvmylabs (Jun 4, 2010)

Eukanuba/Iams are same company! Carol, you must not have researched thoroughly; the food is crap like Jess said. The food is killing animals if they are not getting treated right away. Intestinal Bacteria Infections that leas to organ failure is what the food and treats are causing.
www.redlabsofluv.com has a myriad of links that make it easier for you to research many more forums. Science diet is included in the category.


----------



## GG (Apr 11, 2010)

Eukanuba/Iams are the company that for nearly 10 months in 2002 and early 2003, a PETA investigator worked undercover at Sinclair Research Center, a laboratory hired by Iams, and discovered Dogs had gone crazy because they were confined to barren steel cages and cement cells, dogs were left piled on a filthy paint-chipped floor after chunks of muscle had been hacked from their thighs, dogs were surgically debarked, and horribly sick dogs and cats were neglected and left in cages to suffer without any veterinary care.

There is undercover fotage on peta.org http://www.iamscruelty.com/introduction.asp I cried when i seen the footage

Please do not buy eukanuba/Iams


----------



## Stacey2 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's really funny how the only ones knocking other dog food are the claims of natural holistic. If you read the dog food project there are some good brands out there, and it explains chicken by product etc. It shows the good and bad. 
Have you read the ingredients in Acana, Origen, et. If not then look up every single item and you'll be shocked. And I mean just look up each item on another site. Come on people the brands you list - there are more just as good. I mean if a dog had to live in the wild or any other animal, what do they eat? Same as zoo's etc. They don't feed them holistic brands, etc. 
Years ago pets lived 12 or more years and there was no holistic. They ate dog food or cat food. 

Artemis
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon
Evo
Innova
Instrinct
Orijen*****
Taste of the Wild****
Wellness
Acana***
Fromm**
Merrick
Canidae*
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold**
Pinnacle
Timberwolf**
Blue Buffalo**
Halo
Natural Balance*
California Natural*** 
Whenever anyone mentions dog food they list these instead. Well tried several and my dog is suffering. Again check each ingredient. Stools are not supposed to be loose and smell so bad that even my dog runs from it after he goes. 
I'm going back to years ago. I have known several animals that lived to be a ripe old age, without any major health problems. Heck my cat was rescued from under a car and we feed him fancy feast, we have had him now 7 years and never knew his age but he's black, shiny, he's doing great. There is to much hype about all this holistic, human grade, etc. And yet pets even on them are having problems.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have done mass research on every ingredient in Orijen, Acana (same makers) Evo, Innova, Cali.Natural, Health Wise and others. I have research alot of ingredients. You might ask why. Well 8 months ago I had to put down my 11 year old German Shepherd because of a tumor under his neck. Making a long story short my vet said that their was good indication that it could have come from his food source. Loving my dog the way I did I went on a mission, look I still get tears in my eyes when I think about him and the fact I could have been the reason he died. It's a nasty feeling when you find out the real truth about some of this crap they put in the cheap brands. Corn,wheat,soy,glutens,BHT,BHA,Ethoxyquin and by-products are BAD for dogs(there are more). If a manutfacture has these items in there food it is not good for your dog. It really is that simple, once you know what your looking for you can make an easy judement on just about any dog food. This is really a good site for information and it is a lot of reading but wow it can open your eyes with info. There is more to the site than what this link shows.

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is another good site but read carefully because when the say it has no nutrient value or something to that effect it is flat out bad.

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OOps wrong link heres it is.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I mean if a dog had to live in the wild or any other animal, what do they eat? Same as zoo’s etc. They don’t feed them holistic brands, etc.
Years ago pets lived 12 or more years and there was no holistic. They ate dog food or cat food. 

1st off dogs in the wild ate meat and meat only. None of the crap that is in this food is what they'd eat. Look at their teeth, look like they are made made for grinding wheat and corn or downing a load of chicken feathers? I always see dogs out the corn field shucking a corn cob or pulling wheat off a stalk, sounded silly didn't it.

Secondly back in the day Purnia and other brands actually made good dog food. Then out came our capitalist society and they went to work and they realized they could replace meat with other crap and do it cheaper and no one would know. Well the stockholers love seeing a big profit HECK they even put plastic in some brands.

I try to feed my dog the food with the most meat and the least amount of grains and potatos, but it is almost impossible. Raw is the way to go but I just can't do that in my house hold. If you look close to the ones on that list most have a good amount of meat or meat meal. Meat is best, but I can live with the meal. That is the reason I have been contacting so many manufactures, you can really read and feel what kind of companies the are just by asking dumb questions. 5 of those companies I list I would not list anymore or at least I would never feed their brand.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

even the very best dog food must use named meat meals to make up the bulk of the meat product in their food, including Orijen. the amount of meat that would have to be used pre cooking to create a kibble where most of the finished product was from just that meat is so tremendous that no kibble manufacturer will ever do it.

for example, the true first 2 ingredients in Orijen adult are tukey meal and chicken meal. im ok with that because it is the only way the manufacturers get lots of meat in their product.

if their ingredient list read chicken, turkey, lamb, salmon, potato.....and no named meat meals were ever used, there simply would be little meat in the product. those items are close to 70% water before cooking, which is why their PRE COOKED weight gains them a high spot on the ingredient list.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

and yes, many years ago, iams, purina, and some of the other producers used to put more actual meat in their products...they have since learned they can spend more on "research and marketing" and convince the uninformed that grains are good for dogs. why? because they can charge the same for their foods, fill them with less meat and more grains and other garbage, and make their huge corporations grow.

the greatest trick of all is that when a dog food lists a meat as the first ingredient (chicken, for example) and there are no named meat meals (ex: chicken meal, turkey meal) before any non meat ingredients, such as grains and other garbage , then it is certain meat is not the first true ingredient. it will be a grain based food.

everyone should educate themselves on nnamed meat meals vs named meats in dog foods. the trick is that companies are allowed to list ingredients in order, by weight, before they are cooked. thus, the poor quality foods can make it appear that a real meat product is the first ingredient when in reality, after the food was cooked and the water eliminated, it makes up very little of the product.

named meat meals already have the water removed. using them as one of the first pre cooked ingredients results in the finished product having a much higher level of meat. this costs money, which is why the most meat inclusive foods cost more and always have a named meat meal(s) listed before any non meat ingredients are listed.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is this company at their finest. I knew they would say something silly like this. They went on to say that ethoxyquin is preserved by Vitamin E, which is not enough preservitive allowed by the US Coast Guard. And you people trust this company?? You can't argue with facts.


Dear Jess:

Thank you for taking the time to write us. I am happy to answer your questions.

Our Eukanuba German Shepherd formula does contain corn meal.

Corn is an excellent carbohydrate source. The entire corn kernel, finely ground and chopped, makes up ground corn or corn meal. The outside covering of the corn kernel, the fiber portion, is called corn bran. Corn grits are the starch or carbohydrate part of the corn kernel. And corn gluten is the protein portion of the corn kernel.


----------



## Alison1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathy, the same thing is happening to my dog. My dog has been on Eukanuba Adult Maintenance formula for about 6 months without any trouble. Recently, he started getting sick (diarrhea, vomiting, and not eating from time to time), but at other times he was okay. We took him to the vet several times to try to figure out what was wrong with him. When we switched him to a wet dog food, the vomiting stopped. As soon as he started to feel better, and we tried to switch him back to Eukanuba, he got sick again. He is doing much better on another brand, and based on the recall history of Eukanuba, and my experience with it, I will stay away from their products. I thought I was doing something good by switching him to Eukanuba. I wish I had done more research before I switched him to that brand.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Your dogs get sick because of the corn,Sorghum and wheat. Dogs CAN NOT digest these foods and gain NOTHING from them. A lot of time, a dogs system well realize that they are eating posion and try to rid their bodys of those posions, it really is very simple. They could also be getting sick from the by-products.


----------



## Christina3 (May 11, 2010)

Jess, 

What food do you feed your dog? My adult Boxer has been vomiting for 3 weeks because of Nutro, so I bought Eukanuba today to switch her, but this site it making me queasy about it. I am in Hawaii, and the only places near me to shop for dog food are the Commissary and PetCo. The commissary's best foods are Eukanuba, Science Diet, and Nutro... which are all getting the same complaints from what I can see... vomiting and diarrhea. 

We also just got our newest member of the family - an 8 week old Golden Retriever. He is also having wet/runny stool from his Nutro, so I want to switch both dogs to something that isn't poison. 

How the HELL are all of these companies getting away with poisoning our dogs with bullcrap and practically lying on the front of every bag of food? Dogs are sick all accross the country, pretty much constantly now... why isn't there an upset in consumers and a huge DEMAND for real food that is safe and healthy for our pets? I don't get it... it's not like we are fertilizing the yard with this stuff; we're keeping our babies as healthy and happy as humanly possible. I didn't get two dogs to feed them dirt and hope they make it. I want to take care of them the best way possible - and that starts with their food! I'm so pissed about this whole situation with crappy foods - and even more MAD that Nutro is denying anything is wrong with their food, when dogs are DYING, have liver failure, seizures, extreme vomiting, and diarrhea!!!! And now I read that Eukanuba has pretty much gone the same way... same symptoms... What the HECK can I feed my babies that I can actually have access to on this island!? 

Thank you so much for any help or advice you have! [email protected]


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Christina, I feed California Natural and a little Fromms Duck in the AM AND at Night I feed him Orijen and a little Taste of the Wild wetlands. I feed just a little of the fromm and TOTW because my dog just loves duck. Orjen Large breed puppy is my favorite but I love California Natural because it has so few ingredients. You might be able to get them through the mail but I am not sure. When I buy off line I go to K9CUSINE. Petco huh, Wellness is the only product they have that I would recommend. 
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Acana
5.	Innova
6. Wellness Core
7.	Blue Wilderness
8.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & Prairie only
9.	Fromm
10.	Go, free endurance, chicken & Salmon only
The good price list
1.	TOTW
2.	California Natural
3.	Health Wise
4.	Kirkland, Costco
The B list
1.	California Natural
2.	Instinct
3.	Evanders
4.	Wellness
5.	Timberwolf
6.	Artemis
7.	Solidgold
8.	Canidae
9.	Prairie
10.	Karma
11.	Health Wise


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I found this place for Orijen or Acana.

Castle Cary Labrador

77-430 Hoomaluhia Dr.

Kailua-Kona , Hawaii 96740

Phone: (808) 329-7531 
And can check this site for California Natural they have a store finder
http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## Christina3 (May 11, 2010)

Wow thanks so much Jess for all the info! Dogs are doing better since feeding them homemade chicken and rice - our Boxer girl is no longer vomiting at all or even trying to eat grass to make herself vomit, so I know positively without a doubt that it was the Nutro food. Thanks for everything! Here's to better days for everyone!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It makes me feel good knowing another dog is being feed a good meal.


----------



## Jill_Thomas (May 17, 2010)

Two dogs had there feed changed last week to Eukanuba . A Standard poodle was found dead Friday morning and a St Bernard was put down this morning .They have no proof but these were healthy dogs ! So sad ...


----------



## Fredyson_Velez (Jun 6, 2010)

<y opinion to all breeders and animal lovers is to understand that Procter & gamble and all other companies are into making money! Some may have the best efforts in mind but the pockets have budgets and others just sell what is required for the sale... Eukanuba is for dogs like what Creatian (don't know if i spelled it correctly)is to fitness buffs! Eukanuba if used per CYCLE's can be a great substitute of Body building for your animal. Following after it's finished with a lighter diet form to ease down the strong content of Eukanuba with a lighter diet to fiber up the animal and constant water regulations. Remember animals like humans have a system that can be different in all breeds, so not everything is good for all dogs? Some may not attain well with eukanuba, but those that do, use it in a cycle and thereafter give it a break and change to something much lighter to the stomach. Your next cycle should be in phases of maturity...Puppy+Adult+Full Fledged adult(has had a liter or made a liter) and is older...I'd use eukanuba probably 5 to 6 times in its lifetime! thats how id use Eukanuba based on its ingredients and quality product as well as public opinion...Food for thought!


----------



## Kayleigh (Jun 14, 2010)

OK, question... I have been feeding my brittany (who is 3.5 yrs old) the Eukanuba Premium Performance for Active Dogs and she has been doing better than she was before. We used to feed Pedigree Large Breed because I had a senior white lab who needed the extra glucosamine and chondriotin (and feeding them separate food was not an option b/c they lived together outside). However, after my lab passed away in February we switched to just the plain Purina Adult formula that my vet said was just fine for her but my brittany wasn't eating it. She wasn't eating it to the point of where she was underweight due to her heigh activity level. So I switched her to the Eukanuba Premium Performance about 3 weeks ago and she has put on a little extra weight b/c she's eating it better, and I finally feel like she doesn't look emaciated. She has more energy and she is definitely more alert and more excited to train and do field work.

Even though I have had a so far positive experience with Eukanuba, I would be interested in what others have fed their active dogs. And we're not talking 'oh, we went on a walk today for an hour' type of active. I'm talking 'we went on a 2 hour hike, and then did field work, and then we swam, and then we cooled down with an hour walk' type of active. I don't think she can realistically eat a holistic food b/c the calorie content and nutrients would not be enough for her, but I am completely up for suggestions...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is one of the worst dog foods made. If you really love your dog you well change to one of the ones I have list before.

I research dog food every day, in some way or another. Why? Becuse my last dog, a German Shepherd got a huge tumor growth under his neck and because of the tumor I had to put him down. When I asked the vet what was the cause he did not have an answer. I asked him if it could have come from his food, he shrugged his shoulders and said it was possible. I almost lost it right there in his office. I cried for days thinking I had a input of having to put him down. The quilt I feel, even today is indescribable. CHANGE YOUR FOOD SO THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO YOU!!!Read what the reviewer has to say and you BETTER BELIEVE IT before it happens to you.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kayleigh-Hi Eukanuba dog food contains chicken as the first ingredient but once the Chicken is dehydrated to make kibble,it loses most of it's water weight making it not the true first ingredient,it is really much further down on the list of ingredients.Second up is Chicken by-product meal-this ingredient is everything that is left over after the meat is stripped off.So we are talking feathers,beaks,feet,ect.Not very appetizing is it? The rest of the ingredients are low grade grains.Do me a favor,look at your ingredient list for Eukanuba-then check out these ingredient lists.Read them carefully,please.I think that you will see a big difference.BTW these brands cost around the same as Eukanuba maybe cheaper.Also you will have to go to an independently owned pet store or feed store to get these ones. http://www.frommfamily.com/products-g-d-adult.php This is a family owned manufacturer that makes all their own products.Here is another brand to check out.http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/wetlands_canine_formula/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kayleigh-sorry my second link did not work.Anyway,here is another food for you to check out.I think that you will be impressed with the ingredient list.Check out the Wetlands formula. http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/ These are just some brands to consider.I think that they are reasonably priced,comparable to what you are paying now.


----------



## Kayleigh (Jun 14, 2010)

Michelle,

Thank you very much for the additional information. There isn't a store around my area that carries the Fromm Family. And I do like the ingredients in the Taste of the Wild food, however they don't carry it at our Petsmart (I like buying new food there b/c you can return it if your dog doesn't like it), but I would be willing to buy a small bag and see how she likes it. And I do like that the Taste of the Wild website has their kcal count per cup, however there still isn't as many digestable kcal as the Eukanuba Premium Performance has. I know that what is in non-holistic dry food is not always the highest quality product, but I also know that my brittany eats her own poop (as many mammals do). I did try to give her the Blue Wildnerness venison formula, and she wouldn't eat it. I even mixed beef gravy in with the dry food and she wasn't eating it enough to maintain her body weight.

I would be curious to know what about the Eukanuba Premium Performance is so incredibly horrible for my brittany. I have read the ingredients and I know that the list is according to pre-cooked weight. But I really don't see anything in the list that would be so incredibly toxic to my brittany (especially when she eats her own poop). My white lab passed away of bone cancer and we weren't feeding her Eukanuba and neither do I blame my dog's cancer on the food we were feeding. She was a lab who was 12.5 yrs old, they just get cancer just like people.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Kayleigh, this food is as bad as it gets, WHY? Here is why....
Chicken,, is grest but when the water is removed it goes way down the list... Corn meal,,, is one of the lower grade corns and dogs can NOT digest corn.... Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, their is nothing a dog gets from this except eye goo and ear and shin problems.... Chicken By-Product Meal,,, this is the crap they scrap up off the floors at the slaughter house to include large amounts of feathers....Brewers Rice,,, it is the lowest quaility of grain you can get and has ZERO nutrients....Fish meal,,, I contacted them about the use of ethoxqyuin and it IS in this meal....Dried Beet Pulp,,, this is only in the product so the dog poops are firm... I could go on and on this is CRAP dog food...AND THEY LIE BIG TIME BECAUSE THEIR IS NO Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine IN BY-PRODUCT MEAL!!!!!!!!!I wouldn't feed this crap to a pig..


Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Brewers Rice, Fish meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Flax Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Fructooligosaccharides, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Dried Chicken Cartilage (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kayleigh Hi-I should have been more clear,Fromm,Taste of the Wild,can only be found at independently owned pet stores and feed stores.Merrick pet care is also a family owned company they have excellent foods also.If you go on their websites each one of these manufacturers have store locaters to help you find a store in your area.Trust me almost all foods are available in all areas.Also Eukanuba isn't really that great of a food,You stated that your dog eats her poo that can be caused be low grade foods,the dog is not getting enough nutrition out of the food,so it tries to compensate by eating poo,it really is not a normal behavior,except for mother dogs who eat their puppies poo and this is only to keep the puppies and their area clean.When I got my puppy he ate his poo,he was on a store brand food puppy chow.After a week of being on Merrick's Before Grain-he stopped eating poo,because he was getting proper nutrition from his food.I did not keep him on this food because it is too high in calcium for a puppy,but it is excellent for adults.Here is a link to a site that explains about eating poo http://azinearticles.com/?Why-Dogs-Eat-Poop&id=803411 also take your list of ingredients with you and check out this website. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kayleigh-my last comment is being held for moderation for some reason,anyway I had left a link to a page about dogs eating poop,it is not a normal behavior-something is lacking in the diet.So check this link out.http://www.dogeatingpoop.com/


----------



## Gary2 (Jun 29, 2010)

We have been feeding our dogs Eukanuba for years and they have done very well. I am going to try another high end food like Canidae to see if there is improvement in coats or anything else but it sounds like the one or two writers filling this chat with comments have an agenda (that I am trying to figure out). I just have dificulty believing the horror stories above because I have not had anything but good results with Eukanuba.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Gary Hi my ONLY "agenda" lol is to help dogs by helping their owners to stop buying crap dog foods and get them to buy something decent for their dogs to eat.If you can buy the food at the grocery store or Walmart then it's not a good food for your dog.Here's a list of some of the things that SHOULD NOT be in your dogs food:Corn,Meat by-products,Wheat,Beet pulp,Rice hulls,Brewer's rice,Corn meal,Sorghum,Animal fat.That is just some of the bad stuff...If you want a really good food for your dog then you WANT these ingredients:Chicken,Turkey,Lamb,Duck,Salmon,Vension,Rabbit,Buffalo,get the picture?You want real named meat and meat meals,NO GENERIC "Meat" or "MEAT MEALS"or "MEAT BY-PRODUCTS".And the good grains are Brown rice,Pearled barley,Oatmeal.These are the manufactures that I use and recommend:these ones are family owned-they make all their own products in their own plants.Merrick Pet Care Before Grain,Whole Earth Farms.Fromm Family-Fromm gold nutritionals.Champion Pet foods-Orijen,Acana-these two are expensive.Good foods if you are on a budget:Taste of the Wild-Diamond.Whole Earth Farms-Merrick.Costco-Kirkland.Also you really should Rotate dog foods buy buying ones with different meats by different manufacturers,it gives your dog variety and helps to ensure that they receive a complete amino acid profile..no dog should have to eat the SAME dog food every day for it's entire life...I love tacos-but not every day! BTW take your ingredient list with you when you check out these foods and compare what you are feeding-I think you will see a big difference...Also check out this site http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Gary btw I forgot to mention that if you want to try any of the brands that I listed you will have to go to an independently owned pet store or feed store,you will not find any of these at Petco or Petsmart.Also all of the manufacturers that I listed have store locaters on their websites.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle IS CORRECT. Here are two different dog food ingredient lists, can you tell which one is better???? And why???

Turkey, Chicken, Turkey meal, chicken meal, potatoes, hearing meal, chicken fat, natural flavors, apples, tomatoes, potassium chloride, carrots, vitamins, cottage cheese, minerals, alfalfa sprouts, dried chicory roots, Direct-fed microbial and ascorbic acid.

Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef, soy flour, sugar, sorbitol, tricalcium phosphate, water, salt, phosphoric acid, animal digest, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, sorbic acid (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, dried peas, dried carrots, calcium carbonate, calcium propionate (a preservative), choline chloride, added color (Yellow 5, Red 40, Yellow 6, Blue 2), DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, copper sulfate, biotin, garlic oil, thiamine hydrochloride, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite.


----------



## Terry3 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was wondering. Do you all know that the makers of Eukanuba, P&G, now also own:

Nutra 
Innova
Evo
Healthy Wise 
Karma 
California Natural 
and 
Mother Nature?

http://www.naturapet.com/news/letter.asp

Time to maybe rethink these "good" brands of food.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, i tried to write yesterday that Merrick, Iams, Eukanuba are all owned by the same company. Learned that yesterday when i called them because my dog got poisoned with their dog food. That was my boxer dog food.

I do have a question but am wondering if they will even bother to post this sine they didn't last time?? 

My question is with my pomeranian. She had major bladder stones and we are unsure as to why since she was a rescue. Supposedly she had a family who "loved" her but she had a major heart condition and they didn't even know it. Holding her it feels like a zipper is going up and down the heart is so bad. Stage 5 heart murmur and her heart is nearly the size of her chest cavity. Her teeth were horrendous, though still in good enough shape to save them all, thankfully. 

Now, she's been on Royal Canine S/O for stones and am wondering what would be best to have her on since none listed are specific for stones. I am extremely handicapped and can't barely cook for myself anymore, let alone an animal. We've had her 6 months and the rescue group had her 5 but didn't find the stones for the first 2 months. Her surgery was a total of 7.5 months ago. 

Rescue and vet has her on 3/4 dry s/o and 1/4 wet s/o food. I agreed to take the dog on, affiliated with rescue, because no one wanted her for all her medical and i had room in my life for another dog. I don't mind spending money on pets when they need it but i don't want to have to pay for the surgery due to bad advice! So please, if you have no clue what to do, let me know. If you do... i'd like to hear it. Thank you.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2010)

Jess, why didn't you have the tumor removed on your german shepherd? My dog has gotten two of them and i've had both removed.... if you don't allow them to get large it's normally removable. I didn't understand and just wondered if you'd clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2010)

One more question, sorry can't edit the old to put it in. Why is everyone on here wanting protein to be the first ingredient when too much protein is one of the reason for stones forming in the bladder. So it's confusing why everyone thinks that's the only way to go. I know in a healthy diet for humans you should not have an all protein diet, and many who had done such a thing end up in the hospital with a slew of medical troubles. Too high of a protein diet isn't healthy for many systems at all. Dogs may be descended from wolves but are so far removed that they could not live as scavengers now. Most dogs on the street die within a year of lack of nutrition. 

So it blows my mind that's the biggest thing on here, is having meat the first ingredient. I get not wanting all the by-products and some other unhealthy ingredients... but i don't get the meal as the main part of the meal. I see only proof that an enriched protein diet will lead to other medical complications in your dogs diet. Sounds like a ton of misinformation on both sides of this coin.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2010)

Michelle, Taste of the Wild dog food can be found at Petsupermarket's, so they are in chain stores. In our town they are in all of our pet food stores that are general stores. You can go to Taste of the wild web site and type in your zip code and it will list all the stores in your area that sell it. Petsupermarket is just like petco and petsmart. Petsupermarket and all the stores sell a ton of holistic and organic foods now a days.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Geez Jes you really need to do some research, meat is really all that matters in a dogs diet. Look at their teeth that should be a pretty big clue. DOGS ARE CARNIVORES and do not need grains, potatoes, fruits and vegetables. Thats why people who are educated about dogs nutrition feed foods high in meat and or add meat to their diets. Then to place a silly post like this under one of the worst dog foods made today, tells me something about your knowledge in dog food nutrition.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2010)

Seems as though it only posts once in while no matter how much i write. Hmm. 

Michelle, you can find Taste of the wild at any Petsupermarket chain and many other regular shops carry it too. You don't have to go to the specialty stores for it. 

Also, i don't get the concept that people want the main ingredient of meat for their animals. Too much protein in a dog can cause health issues, especially stones and a few other things. It's know it's unhealthy for humans to eat more protein than anything else. Dogs may have one descended from wolves but they changed so much in their domestication that their system can no longer tolerate living off of scraps. Too much protein can be damaging so i don't get the thinking behind this and would like it if anyone would be willing to elaborate on the subject. Thanks. Hopefully this one will go through?


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2010)

Jess, so you believe being rude as possible is the way to make a difference in the world? Most people would find that works the opposite way. 

As i wrote, too much protein isn't good for a dog and is well known it causes medical problems with the main one being stones! Well tested and never disproven by any group. Well understood to be a main cause. Makes me wonder what sort of REAL degree you have on this type of subject. And i am not going by simple vets opinions either. Having a dog with stones i've looked into every aspect of it lately and am working hard to make certain it doesn't happen again. 

Their teeth is what you use for your concepts? That's the ONLY thing you are going by? I never said protein shouldn't play a part, but thinking it has to be the main ingredient makes no sense when it is a known cause of medical problems and have a dog that more than proves it. 

What real research have you done? I'd like to understand your credentials and you saying you own dogs that you put down doesn't do it for me. Your being nasty and yelling or bullying me won't work either. I'm not against you or what you have to say, I simply asked why you believe it to be so when everything points to that dogs get severe and deadly medical problems with too much protein in their lives. Their teeth are from the age when they were wolves at one time and does not reflect their dietary tract now a days. I fully believe that these dog foods on the market aren't what they should be and am someone who has dealt with a poisoned dog due to it! And another dog with stones over it. But her diet was meat based first and how she ended up with these to begin with.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You are 100% WRONG. As long as the protein comes from a meat source it is very very good for a dog. If the protein comes from another source like vegetables or whatever, it is very bad for dogs. CHEAP DOG FOODS LIKE THIS ONE GETS IT'S PROTEIN FROM BAD SOURCES. You really need to get your facts straight.
You show me one link to a credited site that states meat is bad for dogs. Guess what? you won't find one BECAUSE YOU ARE WRONG. If you are talking about ""spiced table scraps"" that is a totally different issue.
Dude I do research every day in some way, in some degree and I am not done. I have read numerous books, been to almost every site, and I have talked to every pet store owner in my area. You know what has surprised me the most?? 50%-60% OF DOG BREEDERS TODAY HAVE NO CLUE ABOUT DOG NUTRITION. I have educated MANY dog breeders in my area about the quality of different dog foods and about 80% of the time they change foods and then thank me. 
The best site I have found to date is the one listed below and I have read everything this lady has to say at least 3 times. On the left side of your screen she has a list of different subjects. Great reading!!

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jes-I just saw your old comment that "Merrick,Iams,and Eukanuba are all owned by the same company" I don't know where you got that info but it is wrong.Merrick Pet Care is a family owned company that manufactures all their products in their privately owned plant in Hereford,Texas.Iams/Eukanuba is owned by Proctor & Gamble.To even put Merrick in the same sentence with those clowns is laughable.Merrick is holistic and their canned foods are low glycemic for diabetic dogs.I personally would not feed Iams/Eukanuba to a pig.Iams is on recall for salmonella in their dog food,my neighbors dogs were on Iams and came down with bloody diarrhea,she received an E-Mail because she had alerts through her pet store,she has switched to Halo.Also I disagree with you on the subject of protein,I believe the more protein the better(from named animal sources)Protein from grain sources are what will make your dogs kidneys work overtime.Actually dogs require 0 grains.Here is some info on the subject...when you get to the bottom of the page click on part 2. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/grains-in-dog-food-1/ Also check this out, http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/caninenutrition/dog-food-carbohydrates/


----------



## Sandy7 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have had to switch my dogs back to Eukanuba. Over the years I have tried some of the "better" foods like Innova, California Natural, and Wellness. With all of these my Australian Shepherd always has loose stools. She then starts having trouble with her anal glands. Then yesterday I got some Blue Buffalo and just put a small amount in with their food like I always do when introducing something new into their diet. I woke up this morning to diarrhea all over the living room carpet. It was from my Lab mix, Lucy, who has never had problems with food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am not gonna argue with you, if you wanna feed your dogs a SUPER low grade food like this, be my guest. And when you are putting your dog down early just remember, I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!! I truly doubt that your dog got loose stools with California Natural OR Innova AND my money is that you work for this bush league company...It's always funny when 3 or 4 posters start posting about one dog food, Gee I wonder why that might be,,LOL....


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sandy- it is a shame that you would come on here and post such a ridiculous,idiotic post.I guess you must be really stupid to believe that Eukanuba is better than Innova,Cali Natural,and Wellness....


----------



## Lynda1 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have also tried California Natural, Wellness, and Innova with the same results as Sandy. I have 5 large dogs, and most of them got diarrhea from the above dog foods. I use Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul - getting good reviews, and the dogs like it.


----------



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

Lynda - Chicken Soup's not a bad food at all. It's manufactured by Diamond and is clearly their second-best line, right after Taste of the Wild. Definitely worlds better than Eukanuba, and - if I'm not mistaken - quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Katy2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Quick question to whoever can HELP me the most!

--> We just got our pug puppy this weekend and she is 10 weeks old. The breeder is reputable and both parents are CKC (Canada) Registered. Anyway, she was feeding them Eukanuba puppy food and she also cooks beef or chicken stew for them. Before we got the pup I've done a lot of research about pugs and dog food and everything in between because I just want the best for her. I researched about Eukanuba and I honestly have not found any good positive reviews about this product. Wellness apparently is good but I am having trouble finding them, not even PetSmart have them. I can only but online and the shipping is ridiculous! I also came across Blue Buffalo brand and apparently it's good, does anyone agree??? Anyway, that's the only great brand they offer in Canada that I don't actually have to buy online and pay $50 on shipping. I found a lot of good reviews about the Blue Buffalo brand so I've decided to buy a small bag of it. I haven't given it to my puppy...YET. How do I introduce him to this new brand? 
Thanks


----------



## smexywhales16 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jes where did you find that meat is bad for dogs? I'm in Tuskegee University of Veterinary Medicine and as far as my studies go meat is the best thing for dogs. It does not cause stones of and kind. If anything it prevents them. Some veggies like spinach do though because of their high oxalate content. High protein meat based diets of at least 55% are best for dogs. They ARE carnivores after all. Dogs don't even produce the enzymes to break down starches or have the flat molars to even chew them with.


----------



## bridget (Jan 22, 2011)

hi i have a problem with large breed puppy food Eukanuba, i have 2 Boxer/Bullmastiff , and they hate the food so i have to cover it with wet food, even then they will not eat untill they are very hungry, and they pass gas so much , is this food a low grade? my vet told me to feed them this brand? is there a really food that dogs fine good?, i taught this food would grow on them so this is bag #3, this is not good, help i want a food that my dogs is looking forward to there meal, thanks all


----------



## kelly8 (Jan 27, 2011)

my puppy came to my home with beneful, after doing research i thought wellness would be a good brand to feed him, but he didnt like it and gave him bad diahrrea. my hubby bought eukanaba last weekend and his poop is much better now. no loose stools at all. i dont want to feed him bad food, but i cant have him pooping all over my house. i dont know what else to do.


----------



## molly2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi
I am pulling out my hair~!!!!! My 9 month old St. Bernard has diarreah. I think I switched her puppy food to adult food too fast. I have been feeding her rice and hamburger for about 4 days now. It seems to be getting a little better. I feed her Eukanuba Large breed. My vet says it is good but after reading all this I am confused. She is also a VERY picky eater!!! I always have to add chicken or pork or wet food to the kibble so she'll eat it. Any info you can give me will be greatly appreciated.!


----------



## daviston85 (Mar 5, 2011)

for years i was told that eukanuba was one of the best dog foods around recommended by all types of vets now i here ppl on here basically calling it trash. my question is why should we believe you over a 4 year education n these fields?


----------



## ASZ (May 2, 2011)

I feed my pom puppy Eukanuba and he loves it. He's very picky and won't eat wet food. I've started adding chicken to his kibble and he pushes it aside to eat the kible first. I think Eukanuba is great. His stool is always solid and he is very regular. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Nikki7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Goodness, I have no idea what to feed my dogs. I already pay like 50 for my active dog's food, but it is Eukanuba and is appearantly really bad for him. Better dog foods do cost less, but the cost a little less for a LOT less food. What do I do? What is a brand of dog food that is better but isn't going to have me bankrupt?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nikki, here's my list of budget friendly foods. Costco's has Kirkland signature 40lbs for $25.00.Tractor Supply has 4health 35lbs for $29.99.Canned 4health is .99 cents.Whole Earth Farms (Merrick) is 35lbs for $35.00.Taste of the Wild is grain free 3olbs for $40.00 can be found at independent pet stores/feed stores and also Tractor supply.Diamond Naturals 40lbs for $29.99 can be found at the sames stores as Taste of the Wild.I have personally used all of these foods and rotate them in my dogs diet.They do very well on all foods listed.I have 2 large dogs and also look for foods with good ingredients that won't break the bank.Also I have heard good things about Victor's dog food and would love to try it,but it is not available in my area.You could check their store locator and see if it is available in your area,if so this looks like a very good food with a decent price tag also.


----------



## Nikki7 (Jun 21, 2011)

I found one, that if it works out correctly, will alow me to feed less to my really active, small stumached dog. Trying to feed him is crazy. He may run like a horse, but he is a very lean dog and cannot consume enough dog food to keep weight with his crazy running. First I had him on pedigree, in which he was eating enough for a 120 pound dog and he only weighed 50 pounds... Then Eukanuba Premium Performance, and he eats the amount for a 70 pound Highly Active dog, but only weighs 60. That is four cups a day, and he can barely finish it. He often leaves alot behind that my other dog is growing fat off of because she is the exact opposite: Big stomach with less activity. So my dad and I finally decided on Blue Buffalo, which if it takes less to keep him fit will make the cost change very minimal from what he is eating now. But I've been reading on some ver bad cases with Blue, and have become a little afraid to use it. We started him on it yesterday (being gradual, of course) and he seems just fine. I hear alot about gas and diariha, but since he is an outside dog and only uses the bathroom in our acre of woods, it is difficult to determine how he is stomaching the food... 

But thanks Michelle! We are also trying to change my smaller dog's food too, so it'll be nice to find good food that won't be as expensive as my other dogs'. His has always been more expensive because he is so active, but we have been able to keep hers relatively cheap so far. But after reading up on pedigree from different sites, we felt she needed a switch.


----------



## Woof1 (Aug 9, 2011)

to think i thought of approving Eukanuba! I will never ever feed it if i can help it


----------



## jedo (Sep 19, 2011)

im from philippines and here eukanuba is doin really great specially to ambull and pitbull. i had my 3 months old pure american bulldog and for his first two months he's been eating raw meat and rice and now that i switched to euka he has gain muscle faster and he is very active now..


----------



## Laveda_Lopez (Dec 28, 2011)

I have fed my 17 month old puggle Eukanuba lamb and rice all of his life. He has been very hyper and has a hard time settling down. 
One day last week it dawned on me that he acts like my kids did when they had too much sugar. 
I researched and found that the food was loaded with corn and grains which turn to sugar. I changed him to Blue Wilderness salmon and brown rice and in 4 days I see the difference in him. He sits still. He is happy to see me when I come home but doesn't jump on my and go crazy. And his poop is still normal and easy to pick up. I'm angry that I didn't research this long ago and paid so much for the Eukanuba dog food.


----------



## Bella4 (Dec 29, 2011)

Keep in mind that Vets, who have many more than "4 years education", recommend foods that they in turn profit from. Some, not all, would recommend any food to make a buck. And these low - mid quality foods are the ones they push.


----------



## David_Roche (Apr 22, 2012)

I had a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever whom I fed Eukanuba all its life, based on the recommendation of his breeder. He died at 9 yrs. of age due to osteosarcoma. The life expectancy of a Duck Toller is 12-14 yrs. I don't know if his diet had anything to do with his early demise; he had no other health issues. But I was disappointed to see various unbiased reviews, not only from this site, which indicate that Eukanuba is an average dog food at best, while it is marketed as a high quality food. I now have another Duck Toller and am feeding him Fromm's.


----------



## Kirspin (Nov 13, 2011)

With regard to Iams & Eukanuba Dog Foods, ever since this Original Company was taken over, purchased from IMAS, it has got to be worse, anything to make money with re regard to the health of Dogs, buyer beware!


----------



## JeniferRVT (Jul 25, 2012)

My name is Jenifer, and I work for Eukanuba. I would like to clear up some misconceptions about our food:

Chicken by-product meal may include stuff that people have a cultural aversion to eating; but that doesn't make it a bad source of protein. It is an excellent and complete source of protein because it provides each of the amino acids that are essential to good nutrition for dogs and cats.

Not every chicken by-product meal is as good as ours. Our chicken by-product meal is muscle and internal organs (including intestines) that have been cleaned, dried, cooked, and ground. By industry definition, chicken by-product meal can contain the feet of the chicken – but that’s not an acceptable source of protein for us, so our suppliers make every effort to keep the feet out of our chicken by-product meal.

It is true that chicken is a wet ingredient and chicken by-product meal is a dry ingredient; however, it’s important to remember that the guaranteed analysis for protein printed on our bag is measured from our finished product, not the ingredients as they go into the mix. Our laboratory technicians take samples off the production line as the kibble is dropping into the open bag. So the amount of water in the chicken at the start doesn’t matter because we are measuring the protein in the finished product--the kibble that will be going into our four-legged customers’ mouths.

In fact, it’s a waste of time to compare the water content of ingredients at the beginning of the production line--that’s not what your pet will be eating. The important measurements are taken at the end of the production line, after the food has been processed and cooked. That’s what your pet will eat.

Whole corn, such as corn from the cob, might be difficult to digest. However, we use high-quality corn that is finely ground (breaking up the outside bran covering), and cooked. When prepared in our manufacturing facilities, corn is highly digestible and provides dogs and cats with high-quality carbohydrates for essential energy.

What is Brewers Rice? It is the small fragments of rice kernels that have been separated from the larger kernels of milled rice and classified as US #4 Brewer's rice. Is there a difference between Brewers Rice and Rice Flour? Nutritionally, no. Rice kernels that are whole are used in the human food industry because of the appearance. Everyone likes to see intact, whole-grain rice. When those very same rice kernels are broken, it’s not as appealing to people. Those broken kernels are very good for the brewing industry, though. Hence the name, “brewer’s rice.”

Chelation of minerals has not been shown to provide health benefits above and beyond non-chelated minerals in dogs and cats. 

Prebiotics are a nondigestible food ingredient that stimulates the growth or activity of one or a limited number of bacteria in the colon. All of the Eukanuba formulas contain FOS, a prebiotic. Beet pulp is a source of fiber in dog and cat diets. It is a moderately fermentable fiber, and provides bulk for normal feces and provide energy for cells lining the intestine. It also enhances intestinal health and is broken down by intestinal bacteria to provide short-chain fatty acids, an energy source for intestinal cells.

Dogs can develop allergies to protein ingredients in their food, and there is a misconception that corn commonly causes food allergies. However, of the many dogs that regularly eat a food containing corn, only a very few will develop an allergy to corn. Approximately 10% of all canine allergies are due to a dietary ingredient. Of these, approximately 65% may be due to beef, dairy products, and wheat – none of which we use in our dry Eukanuba dog food.

If you would like more information on any of our formulas, please email us: http://bit.ly/ContactEuk or call us 1-888-EUKANUBA M-F 9am – 6pm EST.

Thank you! Jenifer,RVT


----------



## Joe5 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a 12 lb miniture Schnauzer which I have been feeding for the last 5 months Kirkland Signature lamb and rice. I chose the food after reading many excellent reviews on various websites. My dog ate 1 cup per day and went to the bathroom 4 times a day. He always had mild body odour, even after bathing.
Changed the food to Eukanuba Adult Maintenance. Store clerk told me to mix both foods together 50/50 at the beginning as the new food could upset his stomach. Dog ate only the Eukanuba and left the Kirkland.
I have now been feeding my dog the Eukanuba for 2 weeks. We noticed he has more energy, stool samples are half the size and only twice daily. He eats 3/4 cup versus 1 cup. And after just one week NO MORE BODY SMELL. It may cost a little more, but remember you get what you pay for.


----------

